# Sänger oder Shimano ????



## * Julian * (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute ich hab da mal ne frage da mir viele border mir die Sänger spirit heavy empfohlen haben aber manche gesagt haben das die keine gute Spitze hat wollt ich mal fragen was ihr dennn besser findet eine :

Shimano Beastmaster , Shimano Hyperloop oder die Sänger Spirit Heavy ??? 

bitte um Antworten obwohl im moment das Forum Stippfischen und Friedfischangeln mit diesen fragen überfüllt ist !

Gruß und guten Rutsch Julian ! #h


----------



## plattform7 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hi, ich kenne die Sänger nicht, habe mir gestern aber die Beastmaster gekauft  ... Ich bin zufrieden, hab zwar mit der Rute noch nicht gefischt, aufgebaut macht sie aber einen sehr guten Eindruck. Man kriegt 3 Spitzen (1, 2, 3 oz) mitgeliefert, die beiden leichtesten aus Glassfaser, die 3. aus Carbon. Die Rute hat die s.g. SDR-Konstruktion, eben sehr sensible Spitzen und gute Drilleigenschaften vom Blank. Die Rute ist sehr leicht und liegt super in der Hand. Mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen, muss sie erstmal fischen...

Achja und die gibt es bei Askari momentan im Angebot


----------



## melis (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Also spitzen kann man auch nachkaufen. Auch von anderen Herstellern. Habe selbst welche von Browning für Berkley nachgekauft. Funktioniert 1a.


----------



## Zander-Knaller (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

melis was haste dafür bezahlt??


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Ich habe die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 180g 3,60 m und die Shimano Beastmaster Feeder 200g 4,50/4,80m. Beide sind sehr gut, auch die Spitzen.

Die Sänger eignet sich für leichte Strömung und die Shimano für starke Strömung. Wobei die Shimano BeastMaster die harmonischere Aktion hat.


----------



## petrikasus (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

@Julian: was meinst Du mit den Spitzen bei der Sänger genau? Die Ringgröße könnte besser sein?
Ich fische 2 Stück in 3,90 Metern am Rhein und bin top zufrieden.


----------



## Manni1980 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hi Julian,

die Spitzen an der Spirit sind nicht schlecht, es sind aber halt keine Carbonspitzen. Das hat aber auch den Vorteil das sie nicht so leicht brechen, die kannst du fast im Kreis biegen. Das mit den Ersatzspitzen ist nicht so leicht wie vom Melies beschrieben, die von Brwoning passen bei der Spirit nicht. Und wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe gibt es von Sänger leider keine Carbonspitzen.

Also wenn ich zwischen den drei Ruten entscheiden müsste würde ich klar die Sänger nehmen zum einen wegen dem Preis zum anderen weil mir die Beastmaster nicht gefällt. Die Beastmaster und whrscheinlich die Hyperloop auch haben einen extren verkürzten Griff, wäre nicht meine Sache.

Die Spirit hat ein sehr ansprechendes Design, der Blank sieht wirklich geil aus. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut.

Das einzigste ist halt das sie schon sehr hart ist, aber muss ja nicht umbedingt nachteilig sein.

Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch überlegt mir neue zu kaufen, aber es wird glauinwirklich schwierig bei den Ruten bis 70€ was besseres wie die Spirit zu finden. Wenn muss man schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Kauf dir die Spirit und du wirst begeistert sein. Ich habe mal einem anderen Thread von einem gelsen das man sie nicht zum Barbenfischen nehmen kann weil sie zu hart wäre, das ist absoluter Schwachsinn!!!

Ich könnte mich nicht errinnern das mir auf Grund der Härte eine Fisch ausgeschlitzt ist, man muss halt mit ein bischen mit Gefühl drillen dann kan man auch die schnellen Fluchten einer Barbe problemlos abfangen.


----------



## plattform7 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Also bei meiner 3.60er Beastmaster ist der Griff rund 60 cm lang, mehr braucht man nicht finde ich, aber klar, dass jeder da seine Vorlieben hat. Was bei sensibleren Spitzen schön ist (besonders bei der Shimano SDR-Konstruktion) ist eben, dass man mit feineren Vorfächern und kleineren Hacken fischen kann. Es ist sicherlich so, dass man mit einer harten Rute mehr Ausschlitzer und Abrisse haben kann (nicht muss), denn diese verzeiht dann die Fehler nicht so wie die weichere...

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, würde ich die Ruten mal in die Hand nehmen und dann aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden, es sind alles sicherlich keine schlechten Ruten...


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Julian,
> 
> ....
> Also wenn ich zwischen den drei Ruten entscheiden müsste würde ich klar die Sänger nehmen zum einen wegen dem Preis zum anderen weil mir die Beastmaster nicht gefällt. Die Beastmaster und whrscheinlich die Hyperloop auch haben einen extren verkürzten Griff, wäre nicht meine Sache.
> ...



Ich finde die Sänger absolut nicht zu hart. Im Gegenteil ich finde sie ein wenig zu weich (für den harten Strom im Rhein). Alle Barben habe ich  damit problemlos erfolgreich gedrillt (Mono-Schnur) und bisher noch keine dabei verloren #6.

Das Handteil der Shimano Beastmaster 4,50m/4.80m ist absolut nicht zu kurz, eher zu lang. Wenn ich diese an meinem Bauch abstütze und bis zur Rolle greife, ist mir das Handteil eher zu lang. Jedenfalls ist das Handteil der Sänger deutlich kürzer als die meiner Shimano .

Der derzeitige Preis der Sänger ist wirklich beachtlich gut.


----------



## * Julian * (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Ich meine für den Rhein ist die Sänger ja top , wie schon viele gesat haben aber ich wollte mit der Rute ja auch noch am See fischen ! 

Gruß und guten Rutsch Julian ! #h


----------



## melis (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*



			
				Zander-Knaller schrieb:
			
		

> melis was haste dafür bezahlt??


 
Also ich habe 10€ für eine Bezahlt. Ist aus Carbon verstärktem Material. Wirklich gut. Es gibt von Browning auch noch welche für 6€/Stück.

@ Manni1980

Natürlich sollte der Durchmesser passen, aber dafür gibt es auch andere Hersteller wo man geeignete Spitze finden kann. Etwas suchen und du findest bestimmt Spitzen die passen. Sollten die von Browning es nicht tun. Oder meinst du die von Sänger haben extra für die nicht ganz so teure Spirit etwas Hergestellt? Ist doch wie bei allen Dingen, etwas wo alle Hersteller sich auf zwei drei Größen geeinigt haben.


----------



## feedex (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Was die Spitzen angeht: Das sollte kein Problem sein, ein guter Angelgerätehändler hat i.d.R. einen ganzen Strauss unterschiedlicher Ersatzspitzen, frage einfach nach. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser, als eine Spitze auf blauen Dunst zu bestellen um festzustellen, das sie nicht passt.

Du hattest oben erwähnt, Du würdest auch eine Nutzung am See planen.
Eine Sänger Spirit könnte für die Anwendung am Stillwasser etwas zu "heavy" sein!


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

@Julian,
also wenn du im Rhein *und* im See fischen willst, dann nimm die Sänger.


----------



## Manni1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hi Melis,

ich habe damals direkt mit Sänger telefoniert und da wurde mir gesagt das die Spitzen extra für diese Rutenserie hergestellt wurden.

"Oder meinst du die von Sänger haben extra für die nicht ganz so teure Spirit etwas Hergestellt?"


Nur weil man die Rute mittlerweile bei Askari nachgeschmissen bekommt, war es nicht immer ein so günstige Rute. Ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren für meine erste noch über 70€ bezahlt un da war sie schon ein Auslaufmodell. Der ursprüngliche empfohlene Verkaufspreis lag bei 149€.


----------



## * Julian * (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Danke für eure Antworten !

Mal ne frage wenn ich nur ne weicher Spitze in die Sänger stecke kann ich dann mit der Rute am See fischen ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zander-Knaller (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

melis ich habe die gleiche Rute wie du Danke.


----------



## Adrian* (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Ich finde mit der Spitze hat das eher weniger zu tun die Bisse werden immer angezeigt, nur wie gut hängt von der Spitze ab. Im Rhein fische ich stärkere zwischen 2 1/2 OZ und 3 0Z...
Feederruten sind sowieso Universel einsetzbar, ich fische meine auch überall.
Allerdings würde ich mir keine Feederrute mehr unter 180g Wurfgewicht mehr holen.
Ich kann nur immer wieder die Browning Syntec XXL empfehlen, war kurz davor mir die zu Kaufen aber habe mich dann doch noch für eine andere entschieden.
Wenn du mal was über die Browning lesen willst kannste ja mal hier rauf gehen :

http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/ruten/ruten.html

Von deinen genannten Ruten oben würde ich ich für die Shimano Beastmaster holen.
Dann haste was in der Hand aber für'n See weiss ich nicht so genau...


----------



## Großfischjäger (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Ich hab auch die Sänger Heavy Fedder, nicht schlecht die Rute , konnte schon so einige Brachsen, Barben, Karpfen , und Forellen fangen,
Außer beim Aalangeln nehm da lieber eine Steifere Rute.

So jetzt zu den Spitzen 
Am Rhein benutze ich wenn ich in Buhnenfelder fische die rote Spitze, ihn der Strömung auf Barben die grüne Spitze.
Am See auf Forellen die weiße Spitze , und auf Karpfen die Grüne.  

Die Rute ist ein wirkliches Schnäpchen.


----------



## Adrian* (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Die Farben bringen uns glaub ich nicht viel, nur wer die Rute hat wird's wissen.
Steht da nicht drauf wieviel OZ die haben??


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Julian,
> 
> die Spitzen an der Spirit sind nicht schlecht, es sind aber halt keine Carbonspitzen. Das hat aber auch den Vorteil das sie nicht so leicht brechen, die kannst du fast im Kreis biegen. Das mit den Ersatzspitzen ist nicht so leicht wie vom Melies beschrieben, die von Brwoning passen bei der Spirit nicht. Und wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe gibt es von Sänger leider keine Carbonspitzen.
> 
> ...


 Gude Manni,

lass uns beide nicht so viel Werbung für die Rute machen; kriegen von Sänger & Askari bestimmt kein Sponsoring dafür.  Hast recht mit dem super günstigen Preis; hatte vor Jahren mal 99,- DM pro Stück dafür bezahlt und war darüber schon happy. So gut wie Du die Rute umschrieben hast, könnte sie sicher kein Handelsvertreter anpreisen. :m

@Julian #h

Fass Dir halt ein Herz und kaufe Dir einfach zwei davon, zum Preis von einer Shimano. :g

Gruß
Zanderfänger


----------



## * Julian * (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Gut dann estelle ich mir jetzt eine Sänger Spirit oder 2 |supergri  !!!  

Danke für all eure Antworten schik dan morgen die Bestellung ab !!!


----------



## Manni1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hi Julian,

ich würde mich auch grad zwei kaufen, denn wenn du eine hast bestellst du dir eh bald die zweite!

Nochmal zu den Spitzen, ich habe immer die grüne (die stärkste) drauf egal ob Fluss oder See. Da ich im Rhein auf Barben fische und im See auf Karpfen erkennt man die Bisse mit sicherheit.

Wünsche dir sehr viel Spaß und ein paar dicke Fische mit deinen neuen Feederruten!


----------



## plattform7 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hej, Manni, was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, warum du selbst 2 neue Feederruten in einem Parallelthread suchst, um deine Sänger-Stöcke zu ersetzen, wenn du mit der Sänger so zufrieden bist und sie so stark empfehlst #c  :m


----------



## * Julian * (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

@ Manni 

Ich denke den Spaß mit dieser Rute werde ich haben ! :q 
Trotzdem bestelle ich mir erstmal eine wenn mir die echt so gut gefällt wie viele User beschreiben kann ich mir ja immer noch eine nachbestellen ! 

Gruß und frohes neues Jahr Julian ! |wavey:


----------



## ulschi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

So jetzt schreibe ich noch was zu den Spitzen der Sänger Heavy Feeder:

Ein Wurfgewicht für die einzelnen Spitzen wird oft nicht angegeben, sondern nur das Maximalwurfgewicht der Rute. Bei vielen englischen Modellen werden die Testkurven der Spitzen bzw. das Wurfgewicht in Unzen (oz), 0,5 oz = ca. 15 g, angegeben. Als Richtwert für das Wurfgewicht gilt die stärkste Ersatzspitze. Nur mit dieser Spitze sollte das Maximalwurfgewicht genutzt werden. 

Die Spitzen der Sänger Heavy Feeder-Rute:

dünne Spitze:   Wurfgewicht bis    70 g = ca. 2,3 oz
mittlere Spitze: Wurfgewicht bis  120 g = ca. 4,0 oz
dicke Spitze:     Wurfgewicht bis 180 g = ca. 6,0 oz

Petri Heil
Uli


----------



## * Julian * (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

@ Ulschi 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort hab nähmlich nie gewusst wofür das oz steht danke jetzt weiß ich dann auch welche Spitze ich für Rhein und für See nehme ! 

Gruß Julian |wavey:


----------



## Manni1980 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hi Plattform,

ich weiß das kommt vielleicht ein wenig komisch rüber, grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Sänger zufrieden nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es für meine Verwendung umbedingt eine Extra Heavy Feeder sein muss. Deshalb habe ich mich nach zwei neuen umgeschaut, weil ich denke das es eine Rute mit H oder MH Aktion für mich auch tut. Denn mit einer etwas weicheren Rute hätte ich mehr Spaß bein drillen! Denn die meisten Leute hier im Board die Ruten bis 180g Wg benutzen reizen dies auch aus, aber ich benutze Körbe  bis max. 60g. Aber wie ich schon erwähnte war ich schon oft froh das ich eine so starke Rute hatte um auch Rheinkarpfen zu bendigen!

Bei meiner Suche bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen vorerst bei den Sänger zu bleiben und dann mal richtig Geld zu investieren und mir zwei richtig geile Feederruten zu gönnen!

Denn ich denke es wird schwierig bei den Ruten bis 70€ welche zu finden die wirklich viel besser wie die Spirit sind.


----------



## plattform7 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Ist schon klar, Manni, war mehr als Spass gemeint... Man sucht immer nach was besserem...

Ich bin auch eher der Freund der leichten Fischerei, eine 2.3 oz - Spitze für den See wäre mir eindeutig zu heavy... Wenn der Übergang von der Spitze zum Blank perfekt funktioniert, dann ist das auch kein Problem mit einer 1 oz - Spitze einen Karpfen zu bändigen... Schauen wir mal dem Bob Nudd zu, der verwendet in den Seen 1 oz, in den starkfließenden Gewässern 3 oz Spitze und hat damit guten Erfolg... Sogar bei starkem Wind setzt er noch eine 1 oz Spitze ein.... Ich fische meist mit der 2 oz Spitze bei schwieriegen Wetterverhältnissen und mit 1 oz sonst und hatte noch keine Problemme beim Drill gehabt... Sogar eine fette Wasserschildkröte lies sich damit sehr schön drillen :q


----------



## * Julian * (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Aber mit ner 2,3oz kann ich doch am See fischen oder denn wie Ulschi beschrieben hat hat sie dann eine Aktion von 70 g  wenn ich dann mit nem 20g Futterkorb fische und noch futter reinsteckt hat der ja seine 50 gramm  oder ?|kopfkrat  

Gruß Julian ! |wavey:


----------



## ulschi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*



			
				* Julian * schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit ner 2,3oz kann ich doch am See fischen oder denn wie Ulschi beschrieben hat hat sie dann eine Aktion von 70 g  wenn ich dann mit nem 20g Futterkorb fische und noch futter reinsteckt hat der ja seine 50 gramm  oder ?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Julian ! |wavey:



Ich angele zwar nur in Fließgewässern, aber würde das auch mal so wie du sehen.#h


----------



## plattform7 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Fischen kannste auch mit ner Brandungsrute, es ist halt Jedermanssache, wie er das gerne hat... Wenn du z.B. mit einer sehr Starken Spitze ein sehr leichten Korb fischen würdest, dann passiert meiner Meinung nach folgendes:
Beim Werfen haste ja fast dein Wurfgewicht, ist alles schön und gut, sobald Das Körbchen das Gewässergrund erreicht, soll es sich ja entleeren, danach haste sagen wir mal deine 20 Gramm an der 90 gr Spitze... Nun kriegste u.U. das Problem das Körbchen am Gewässergrund zu fixieren... Die Spitze soll ja ein wenig angebogen die Schnur straffen, um die Bisse zuverlässig anzeigen zu können. Wenn dein Gewicht jedoch zu klein für die Spitze ist, wird sie sich nicht krümen, sondern das Körbchen immer näher an dich ran bewegen, das habe ich schon auch mit meinem Aalpicker erlebt - das nervt ungemein und man hat das Körbchen einige Meter bewegt, bis es alles mehr oder weniger straff ausgelegt ist... Resultat - keine punktgenau Anfütterung, im Gegenteil, man verteilt das Futter. Ist natürlich ein extremes Beispiel, aber z.B. im Winter wird es dir sehr schnell passieren, da man dann ja entsprechend leichter fischt und die Futtermenge auch sehr gering hält... Dies sollte man meiner Meinung nach beachten. Das Problem ist, dass du mit einer Rute mehrere Bereiche abdecken willst, entscheidest dich aber für eine etwas schwerere, du wirst also irgendwo Kompromisse eingehen müssen - im Rhein ist alles wunderbar, im See ist alles ein wenig zu "heavy"... Perfekt wären natürlich 2 Ruten, die jeweiligen Verhältnissen angepasst sind. Also entscheidest du dich vielleicht erst für eine, die dem Gewässer, wo du am meisten angeln wirst, gerecht ist, sparst ein wenig und kaufst dir dann eine zweite, die die andere Sparte perfekt abdeckt...


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Aber auch das, mit dem Futterkorb, lässt sich mit ein wenig Übung wieder aufbügeln und grad im see, ist es nicht verkehrt wenn mann den Futterkorb ein wenig einholt (eine Vorfachlänge), weil dann hat man den Löder genau imm futter.


----------



## plattform7 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

@OnTheMove

Das habe ich auch gemeint, nur mit einer viel stärkeren Spitze wird es nicht bei der Vorfachlänge bleiben, bis man das ganze System richtig zur korrekten Bissanzeige bringt. Dass man ein wenig einholen muss ja selbstverständlich...


----------



## angler_boy (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich kenne die Sänger nicht, habe mir gestern aber die Beastmaster gekauft  ... Ich bin zufrieden, hab zwar mit der Rute noch nicht gefischt, aufgebaut macht sie aber einen sehr guten Eindruck. Man kriegt 3 Spitzen (1, 2, 3 oz) mitgeliefert, die beiden leichtesten aus Glassfaser, die 3. aus Carbon. Die Rute hat die s.g. SDR-Konstruktion, eben sehr sensible Spitzen und gute Drilleigenschaften vom Blank. Die Rute ist sehr leicht und liegt super in der Hand. Mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen, muss sie erstmal fischen...
> 
> Achja und die gibt es bei Askari momentan im Angebot


 
kannst du mir denn link geben von der rute bei askari?gruß und viel glück im neuem jahr beim angeln!°anglerboy


----------



## plattform7 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*



> kannst du mir denn link geben von der rute bei askari?


 
Bitte schön:

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/43b983be00141b3d271dc33c7eaf06ae/Product/View/89404&2E85&2E585


----------



## Freizeitfischer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

hallo, 

ich fisch die Spirit bis jetzt auch nur im Stillwasser. Ich hab zuerst nur die dünnste Spitze und ein 20gr. Körbchen verwendet. Das Ganze ist so empfindlich, das selbst ein 10 cm Rotauge die Spitze zu starken Ausschlägen bringt. Beim Rest vom Blank tut sich bei einem solchen Fischchen natürlich so gut wie nichts...

Ich bin dann später auf die mittlere Spitze umgestiegen. Eigendlich wollte ich es so mal auf Aal versuchen, gefangen habe ich aber einen 5-Pfund Schuppenkarpfen. 

Ich hab die Rute sogar mit einer Posenmontage gefischt, ist zwar nicht das vorgesehene Einsatzgebiet ging aber eigendlich überraschend gut.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## * Julian * (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Vielen Dank für eure Zahlreichen Antworten ! 

Habe heute 03.01 Die Bestellung abgeschikt was denkt ihr wie lange es dauert bis ich meine Rute habe ? 

Kann es nähmlich nicht mehr abwarten !!!

Gruß Julian !!! |wavey:


----------



## SB-Canerods (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hallo,
wie groß sind denn die Ringe der Spirit heavy feeder? Habe im I-net keine guten Bilder gefunden? Viele Feederruten haben sehr kleine Ringe, andere recht Große. Kann mir da jemand Auskunft geben, oder  Foto einstellen??
Gruß
SImon


----------



## FeederAnglerBRV (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Hi Julian,
ich hab mit der Sänger auch schon am See gefischt, und bin sehr zufrieden.

MfG


----------



## kingandre88 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Die Ringe sind schon von der Größe her groß...meine ist heute gekommen


----------



## OnTheMove (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Groß!?!? Ne, nicht wirklich!!!

Ich hab mir neue Spitzen (Crabon) für 10 Euro besorgt, die haben wenigstens Größere Ringe (Hersteller unbekannt). Sobald das wasser steigt und dreck in der schnur ist wirds schwierig. 
Klar gibt es kleinere Ringe, aber wir reden jetzt von ner "heavy" feeder rute!


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

Sagen wir es mal so ...liegt im Mittelfeld:vik:


----------



## OnTheMove (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

lol. jetzt wirds diplomatisch :q


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sänger oder Shimano ????*

hehe:q#6ich sage nur,jeder hat einen anderen geschmack,und von daher sollte sich jeder selber entscheiden,was er sich für eine Rute holt.


----------

